# Purdue Fantasy Club in West Lafayette, IN looking for players



## hulsmanm (Sep 3, 2009)

We are a Roleplaying club at Purdue. We meet every Saturday night in Stewart Center. The Roleplaying starts at 7 PM but some people show up at 5 PM to play Magic the Gathering.
 The club and campaign have been running continuously for over 30 years. We use a system called Adventure Quest that is loosely based on D&D that was developed at Purdue.
 New players are free to show up any week. Look for the schedule of rooms near any entrance to Stewart Center for which rooms we have been assigned that week. It will be listed under Fantasy Club.
 We usually have about 15-20 people every week and 2-3 different games each week. Nonstudents are welcome.


----------

